# help getting full knowledge of DCC



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

Whats the best book, article, or website to help me into DCC. It will be my first DCC layout I'm currently working on and have no idea about a good start up system, how to wire, or how to install a decoder on a engine. Any recommendations?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Google DCC and start reading. Wikapedia would be a good start. All IMO; Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Kalmbach Books offer nice reading on the subject,in fact anything about model trains you might want to know.They're all available on line.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not on a pc at the moment but I did find a DCC-wiki page that was still starting up. I have a Kalmbach book 'intro to DCC' or something that like that that does a good job of breaking everything down to simple terms. 
As far as installing decoders, online has hundreds of resources that all confirm with each other.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I went thru this a year or so ago.
There is a befuddling amount of data out there.
Sooo....having confused the heck out of myself, I talked to an old guy (like me) at my LHS and asked for a recommendation. he said (paraphrased) " Get a NCE, even I can figure out how to use it" I did and I did, end of problem.

Like most stuff, you just need to get your grubbies on something and make it work.......then one can start learning the finer points....like how it works.......:dunno: It's mostly gibberish till one starts pressing the buttons.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JP111 says it like it is...

There is nothing complex about DCC unless you get into some of
the advanced computer connected stuff...A DCC layout is far
less complicated than a DC layout because you don't need a lot
of insulated sections and myriad switches to control them.

You would do well to buy a starter set from NCE or Digitrax. Tho I am
completely satisfied with my Bachmann system. 

You connect the controller to the track. (2 wires) You put a DCC locomotive on
the track and you run the train. That's it.

Wiring the layout is just that simple. A larger layout should have more
track power drops just to even out the voltage.

The track is always HOT...so your loco and car lights are always on at
the same brightness.

The controller will LOOK complicated. It has a lot of buttons. You push,
for example, button 3. The loco that is programmed for that button
will operate. Push button 4 and you can activate that loco while loco
3 continues what you set it to do. You can have them going at
different speeds and in opposite directions on the same track.'
Other buttons control loco lights and possibly sounds.

It's that easy. As you add to your system you'll be gaining
knowledge of how to get more from what you have.

Just reading the many threads in the forum's DCC section will keep
you informed and you can seek advice and solutions to
problems by asking away right here.

Don


----------



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

DonR said:


> JP111 says it like it is...
> 
> There is nothing complex about DCC unless you get into some of
> the advanced computer connected stuff...A DCC layout is far
> ...


The added part to my layout is just a raised upper level that will have one switch with a little siding and a long straight. I will mostly just park hoppers up there to empty salt but i want to keep one engine up there occasionally move it around. So will I just run two wires to the top as well? Thanks for all the info!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

With DCC you can run power to the whole layout, without needing to use power blocks that block power to different sections.


----------



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well I meant the upper part is separated, not connected to the bottom track plan, sorry I guess I shoulda been more clear about that


----------



## Bully (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, so to speak. I just recently got into the hobby, and all the DCC 
stuff seemed confusing. The best advice I can give you is to go to a DCC website manuf.
and download the instruction manual on a starter set (Digitrax Zephyr Extra is what 
I read) After reading the instructions on it, I went ahead and bought one. Their starter 
systems are expandable, so you don't have to replace anything to upgrade later on. And its
a lot easier than I thought it would be. It's really the best way to go if you can afford it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Marti

Just connect the upper separate section to the same power
wires you are feeding the lower section DCC. Any loco up there
would have it's own # that you would punch on your controller
to run it, meanwhile any other loco on your lower section would
have a different number so would not run until you punched it (or them)
on your controller. All DCC systems have additional controllers 
available. Tho you can run a number of locos at the same time
with only one controller, it is easier to do it with one or more
additional controllers.

Keep in mind, on DCC only locos that you intend to run will move.
The other's wait for your command. 

Don


----------



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

DonR said:


> Marti
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, on DCC only locos that you intend to run will move.
> ...


Not to sound stupid but does that mean I can still run standard DC and its just not controlled without the remote though correct? Or do all engines have to be converted over? Don thanks for all your help with my questions


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Check your DCC manual for how you run a DC loco
on the DCC track It can be done, but I have no DC locos so no
experience there. But you can't leave a DC loco sitting
on a live DCC track. DCC power is a form of AC. It will
damage the DC loco.

What you might consider...use a Double pole double throw
(DPDT) switch between your DCC controller and a DC power pack and the 'top' (or
bottom) layout. You can then switch to the type of power
the loco you have will use.

With that, you could be running DCC locos on the lower layout and a
DC loco on the upper (or the other way around). The power pack
would control the DC loco and the DCC controller the others.

Two such switches and you would have the ability to run DC or DCC
on both upper and lower.

Don


----------

